# Late 60's Sabre Flyer



## jd56 (Apr 5, 2013)

With the local Va Beach swapmeet tomorrow I decided to put one of my W/Flyer Sabre Flyers back together to sell.
Needs tires and the lights tinkered with. Battery trays are toast.
Still the tanklight is rare and I love the "owl eyes" bezel.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks good so far! Gee, I wonder where that seat came from? 

I would clean that "Grinch Green" color off the springs, it will help the bike sell.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 9, 2013)

Also, I'm a sucker for fins and chrome, I couldn't bear to sell this beauty if it were mine.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> Looks good so far! Gee, I wonder where that seat came from?
> 
> I would clean that "Grinch Green" color off the springs, it will help the bike sell.




Yeah the seat was a last minute install. The arrow seat looks good on the bike. Not as comfy as the Huffy seats but gives it some style.
Plan on repainting the underside of the pan with gloss black.
The red and soon to be black will look good i think.
I do appreciate the seat Stephen.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 14, 2013)

Its no problem! Be sure and post some pics when your done!


----------



## jd56 (May 2, 2013)

Finally did the uderside of the seat.
I'm selling this complete bike beacuse I have another that is in the project stage. It has the earlier springer front fork.


----------



## OLDTIMER (May 2, 2013)

*Love those Middleweights!*

Started out with a few Schwinn Stingrays as my focus... Then picked up a Schwinn American 26"....and got bit by the middleweight "bug"....
Stepped outside of the box and bought one of Victor's designs..a '71 Murray Jet Fire... All 100% original ...may need a full clean-up or restoration...waiting anxiously to get to this one!!!


----------

